# DES und ASC auf verschiedene Spalten anwenden



## Maik.Neumann (15. Jul 2014)

Hallo !

ich habe hier das folgende SQL Statement definiert und würde gerne jetzt absteigend nach nr und aufsteigend nach Anzahl sortieren wollen, bekomme das aber syntaktisch nicht hin:


```
select nr, count(*) as Anzahl
from review
group by nr
order by Anzahl, nr;
```

Wie kann das machen?

Danke und Gruß

//EDIT Ich nutze eine Oracle Datenbank


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Jul 2014)

Moin,

auch wenn wenn Du nicht gesagt hast, um welche DB es sich handelt, sollte dies hier helfen :
https://www.google.de/#q=sql+order+by
Geich der erste Eintrag ..... :autsch:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Maik.Neumann (15. Jul 2014)

Letzten Beitrag bitte ignorieren


----------

